# Dwarf Fortress. Anyone?



## nekoexmachina (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey forums!
Just interested, any of ya playing dwarf fortress?
It has a native Linux version, but no BSD build yet (probably needs more active members asking for it).
Its proprietary (author gave some reasons for it to be, like not wanting to unclose algorithms of game mechanics and such to keep interest to the game up), but its awesome. Its as awesome as nethack is, and even more. 
Just a 2c of giving you the cool time. 

It works pretty nice under Wine (actually, it works like charm, somehow little bit faster then native linux version on linux), and under linux emulator it works like charm, too (however there I didn't manage to get tools like DFTherapist work).


----------



## segfault (Jan 29, 2013)

Once looked at this a couple years ago and tried running it in FreeBSD unsuccessfully. Pretty fun/addictive game.
I would be interested in a port for sure.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 29, 2013)

This game is def. on my list of things to test out - once I have the time,


----------



## sossego (Jan 31, 2013)

Dwarf fortress 2 the midget wrestler edition.


----------



## gqgunhed (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh, some days have passed since I dug my last Dwarven Fortress deep into the mountains. 
I agree: totally addictive game! And, losing is fun


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jan 31, 2013)

Lets' try out a forum game on that! (play a year - save - give to another dwarven scientist)
Anyone interested?


----------



## Dereckson (Jan 28, 2014)

You could be interested by the following PR:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=178474

This is a port for the Linux version, through the compatibility layer.
Dependencies include sdl12 and xorglibs.


----------



## sossego (Jan 28, 2014)

I brought my dwarves with me.


----------



## deathbyfreezeray (Oct 8, 2014)

It's the only game where someone can get so good at throwing things that he/she can throw "water" fast enough to kill an elephant.


----------



## mveety (Oct 17, 2014)

I love this game so much. I wish I could play it and still get work done. Every time I fire it up after work it ends up being four in the morning rather quickly.


----------



## Adam193 (Feb 17, 2016)

http://www.bay12forums.com/smf/index.php?topic=90574.0

It looks like someone got it working.


----------

